# Syph's Dark Elves - now with 100% more Dragon!



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

About 3 or 4 years ago I fancied picking up some Dark Elves - lord knows what prompted me as I'd not looked at a GW model for about 3 years at the time. I purchased the army book and fancied creating a force from around the Viper Mountains; fluff wise I'd use Cold Ones a fair bit, snakes/dragon iconography, cold colours, lots of crossbows, corsairs and shades and steer away from Khainite elements. I'd also planned to stick my Lord on a Carnosaur. The idea was to create a purely fluff army, no real intention to play (never even rolled a dice in WHFB). 

Dug them up the other week, inspired by the new releases, so here's what I've got so far:



















1st Unit of warriors. All my army would feature the snake/dragon logo, with slight variation in runes on the shields etc to denote units. 










Shows a little bit of progression in the model. Have gone for a laquered armour plate as opposed to metallics (which need darkening now, too silver). Pale blue skin due to the chill of the mountain. Needs a shade lighter possibly.



















An almost complete warrior. Had no idea how to base back then. He'll be on a rock/snow/grass base; very little green. Need to paint a rune on the shield eventually.










Shades.



















Tried to individualise a little more due to the limited poses.










Bolt thrower and crew.

Hoping to add a unit of corsairs, a unit of cold ones, plenty of cross bows, a sorceress/or on cold one, a dread lord on cold one and maybe that Carnosaur riding Lord. Not sure what else.

Oh, 1 more thing. The missus really liked the witch models. I bought a unit for her, a sorceress and a sorceress on a cold one. These are the only models she's ever painted - I was impressed anyway!














































These'll be kept seperate from my force, but thought they'd be interesting to share none the less!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is some nice looking stuff there Syph, some excellent use of colour choices. One suggestion: take your pics in front of a white piece of paper as it will show off the model more and reduce the way the models darken.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Wow that is some nice looking stuff there Syph, some excellent use of colour choices. One suggestion: take your pics in front of a white piece of paper as it will show off the model more and reduce the way the models darken.


Cheers Wraith. These were just quick snaps. I've got a decent camera and tripod I'd use to take shots of completed or more detailed WIPs. As I progress I'll make sure I take better pics. 

(BTW: Did you get my PM about shifting my Ork thread to Ongoing from Modelling?)


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

those look awesome man. keep up the good work.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

looks like you been busy, syph !  nice work dude will be watching this progress.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a really interesting army you have there Syph. I like the scheme, the blue skin jarred a little at first but it fits with your fluff and the one that was nearly finished seems to pull it off really well.

I particularly like the models your wife(?) did with the lipstick, my GF is just as bad with her Wood Elves


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Looks like a really interesting army you have there Syph. I like the scheme, the blue skin jarred a little at first but it fits with your fluff and the one that was nearly finished seems to pull it off really well.
> 
> I particularly like the models your wife(?) did with the lipstick, my GF is just as bad with her Wood Elves


It'll be wife come August next year, let's not wish my freedom away too soon eh?! 

Thanks for the comments about the skin. I think I perhaps start from too dark a base colour (UM blue), but I'm going for, eventually, an off-white with a hint of blue. Just to make them look a bit more cold and heartless than the regular Elves. When I chose the scheme I wanted the total antithesis of my High Elves (yes I have a load more incomplete models) - they wear bright chainmail, red laquered plating (fluff = Caledor-based warriors), bit of green, and have a light pinky healthy Elven tan. I hope I achieved that.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Small update.

Painted another, lighter layer of blue on the skin. Still have one lighter, whiter layer to paint on the skin. Also need to highlight the armour, weaponry and do the shields and bases but that won't take to long hopefully.



















'Scuse the quality. Taken very quickly tonight with my phone.

Also, here's the High Elf I mentioned was the complete antithesis to these lot:



















Not sure where his shield is. Painted this chap about 6 years back now! Shame it'd cost me a fair bit to collect the themed army I'd like to for High Elves, otherwise I would.

EDIT - these pics really don't do the models much justice! Over exposed, can't really see the detail. Will take better pictures at the next stage.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always been a fan of sort of dark-blue/black flesh on the Dark Elves-- they're Warhammer's drow... they should look the part. Kudos!

As a side note, red and gold looks excellent on High Elves-- the thousand points or so I've got are NMM gold and red.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I've always been a fan of sort of dark-blue/black flesh on the Dark Elves-- they're Warhammer's drow... they should look the part. Kudos!
> 
> As a side note, red and gold looks excellent on High Elves-- the thousand points or so I've got are NMM gold and red.


Cheers dude. You got any photos of the High Elves? Would love to see them.

Another small update. Did the "final" highlight on the skin, think there'll be a very, very light glaze on faces and stuff but this is the closest to the skin colour I wanted. Again, pics aren't the best - will make sure I use any light we get this weekend to get some more natural pics.



















Really pleased with the freehand on the banners. Only need to whiten up the runes and colour the serpent, but I think I've manage to lay down a decent base.










The serpent looks quite bitty on there but it's smooth in reality. 

Skin tones are a bit more obvious there.










Blurry, but again, shows the skin tones.










Slightly better shot of the skin tone. 

To do:

Highlight robes, armour, weapons and leather. Paint shields and glue. Finish banner. Base. 

Oh; I put quite a bit of effort into the 'Help me create...' thread in my sig. Any help at all would be really appreciate. Sword of Repping +3 ready to swing! :laugh:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

there really nice models, i like the blue skin but at the same time don't. But that's just personal, i enjoyed looking at what you have painted so far. Keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> there really nice models, i like the blue skin but at the same time don't. But that's just personal, i enjoyed looking at what you have painted so far. Keep it up! :victory:


I think the blue skin is just a fair bit different to what we normally see. I think from now on I'll add a bit more grey in earlier on so the blue is toned down a notch. In person, the models don't appear so blue however.

Received 20 corsairs ready for assembly today. A bargain £16.45 from these very forums. I have to say, what absolutely gorgeous models they actually are. Awesome sculpts.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

very nice painting on the DE!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

lord marcus said:


> very nice painting on the DE!


Thanks! 

A bit of an update. Thought I'd paint my Shades I've had sat for a few years. I knew I wanted a simple paint scheme on them so I told myself they wouldn't take long to do. With being off work ill I had the time to sit down - although it's taken 4 hours to do just one! Hopefully now I've nailed the scheme and method it'll take an hour or so off the time it takes.

Scheme is very dark purple robes, black boots, silver weaponry, some gold bits and the same lacquered purple armour (just cuffs on the Shades). Oh, and that semi-controversial blue skin!  Just the base left to do; rocky, snowy, corse grass.


Anyway, pics:





































Face off -










Painted that High Elf Hero a _long_ time ago. Can't remember how old I'd have been... 14? As with my previous post, it shows my Dark Elves as the antithesis of how I'd do my High Elves.

Hopefully this will convert the anti-blue brigade! :laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice and scary at the same time, they are almost identical to the Druchii I painted a couple of years ago before my brief drop out of Fantasy. 

My new figs aren't going to be this colour though, I have had an odd idea for colours this time around. 

Nice work though Syph. +rep :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the shade Syph, and an hour per model is pretty groovy, I wish I could paint that quickly!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Nice and scary at the same time, they are almost identical to the Druchii I painted a couple of years ago before my brief drop out of Fantasy.
> 
> My new figs aren't going to be this colour though, I have had an odd idea for colours this time around.
> 
> Nice work though Syph. +rep :biggrin:


Thanks for the rep. I took my inspiration from a few armies/models: 

1) Neil Green's Corsair, particularly the skin colour and Korhedron's Reavers (style of armour plating) from the older Army Book.

2) A GW staffer at Warhammer World had a beautiful Jade Green armoured army with a very pale blue-grey skin. 

I put purple back into it for that Slaneeshy, evil sorta tone and always like the blue skin tones. I've even been tempted to 'do a Drow' minus the black skin and do white hair and red eyes! Thought that'd be too far removed from the general fluff.



squeek said:


> I like the shade Syph, and an hour per model is pretty groovy, I wish I could paint that quickly!


An _hour_? Read again squeek, darling... _Four_ hours (nearly)! Hoping to shave at least an hour off per model in future though! _I wish I could paint that quickly too!_ :laugh:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahh!! '...it will take an hour off', silly me I read it as '...it will take an hour', phew I know I am slow but I was starting to wonder!  Oh, and "darling"? :wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Ahh!! '...it will take an hour off', silly me I read it as '...it will take an hour', phew I know I am slow but I was starting to wonder!  Oh, and "darling"? :wink:


I reserve darling just for special people ya'see? I think it's painting all this Elvish, fantasy, purpley stuff... Made me all theatrical! 

I take forever to paint too it seems, but hoping to get my Warriors done today and maybe another Shade.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Smallish update:





































Just need to do the banner and shields on the models, bit of grass on the base. Really happy with the way they've turned out. When I pick up another Warrior box for my RXBs, I'll pinch 4 to make a block of 20. The other 12 will have Crossbows.



















A better shot of the Shade I painted the other day. Only partially based - I'll fully base him when the rest of the Shades are finished.

Next:

Assemble my 20 Corsairs and paint them.
Paint Shades.
Paint Reaper Bolt Thrower and Crew.
Buy Cold One Knights and Warriors to make RXBs. Maybe an Assassin and Sorceress!


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking really good mate k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The colour of the skin is really coming out, Syph - love it! +Rep.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just noticed I haven't painted the teeth of my Warrior Lordling... Wow, scary toothless Elf! Lol. :biggrin: 

Going to make some movement trays today, hopefully magnetised.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph they are fantastic mate, how did you do the snow on the bases? I think I may steal the half snow, half gravel look for my stinky gobbos when (if?! ) I get around to basing them.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Syph they are fantastic mate, how did you do the snow on the bases? I think I may steal the half snow, half gravel look for my stinky gobbos when (if?! ) I get around to basing them.


Go for it. It's actually very easy:

1) Base however you like. I use quite fine gravel, which I painted Adeptus Battlegrey, highlight with very light grey and black ink (with some PVA to strengthen the seal). LEAVE TO DRY THOROUGHLY! (I didn't on some as much as I should and some ended up with grey snow! :laugh

2) Snow mixture: PVA glue, bit of water and Baking Powder. Mix to a consistency you like, but bear in mind the PVA will dry clear and you'll be left with very pale snow. My snow mix is quite powdery and not _that _easy to spread, but easy enough.

3) I gave my snow a wash with watered down white paint just to brighten it. Totally optional.

4) Clear coat (matt) to stop the snow going yellow. Shouldn't happen if you white wash it.

EDIT:

For my Corsairs, I think I'll make the bases ready. I'll glue the gravel on (it doesn't sit very flat when the models are glued to the base and catches on robes etc). I'll then spray the bases black, drybrush Adeptus Battlegrey, highlight with white and try using the Badab Black with a bit of PVA in. I quite like the semi-glossy look as the ground would be wet from the rest of the snow melting. 

I think what I'll then do is put the snow mix on, push each Corsair into the snow to leave footprints. I can then glue the Corsairs on once they're painted. The other idea, as I'm concerned the Corsairs won't stay stuck to the snow, is to tac the Corsairs to the base, gravel, then glue and spray. I'll keep you all updated anyway.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some wicked painting here Syph! Good job! I particularly like the skintones.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Some wicked painting here Syph! Good job! I particularly like the skintones.


Cheers RC, thanks for the rep!

Also, credit for the snow bases. :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! They look great all together. Your picture taking skills greatly improved as well. Very good work with the snow and I look forward to seeing what you do with Sorceress on Winged Cold One. Good luck!:victory:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I really like the freehand on the banners there Syph. It almost makes me want to start my Dark Elves first, then my Slaanesh Chaos Space Marines :grin:. 

I will be looking at this one closely k:.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Top notch there Syph, fantastic job on both the models and the bases.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Wow! They look great all together. Your picture taking skills greatly improved as well. Very good work with the snow and I look forward to seeing what you do with Sorceress on Winged Cold One. Good luck!:victory:


Thanks DF. I've got 2 very decent cameras, but usually I just dump a sheet of white paper down and snap away. I actually tried with the photo of the Shade! :laugh: 

Starting the leg work with the Winged Cold One today. Pics soon.



Steel Nathan said:


> I really like the freehand on the banners there Syph. It almost makes me want to start my Dark Elves first, then my Slaanesh Chaos Space Marines :grin:.
> 
> I will be looking at this one closely k:.


Cheers Nathan. I still haven't finished those Warriors. I think I have a thing for not completing models in one respect or another! The banner needs some purple over the white but at least the base is there. 

Trying to convince the missus she needs an Emperors Children army or a Slaanesh Chaos Daemons force. Not having it though. 



The Wraithlord said:


> Top notch there Syph, fantastic job on both the models and the bases.


Looking forward to seeing yours completed too, particularly as you've gone for snow. Really need to get Wraith-standard metallics though! Find it quite hard to do; I gather you start light and work back with washes to make them so realistic?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Really need to get Wraith-standard metallics though! Find it quite hard to do; I gather you start light and work back with washes to make them so realistic?


Spot on. Take a look at the warriors and the knights I did and look at the base armour, not the trim. I actually paint the armour quite a bit brighter than I want to end up and use the washes in successive layers until I get down to the shade I want. It sounds harder than it is really, you just need to have patience to take the time to get there as you don't want to go too far too fast. Also, if you try that method, don't be afraid to use more than one colour of wash as combining them AFTER they dry will give you interesting results that can be quite surprising.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Syph these are looking Ace. They are really a good looking army.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Spot on. Take a look at the warriors and the knights I did and look at the base armour, not the trim. I actually paint the armour quite a bit brighter than I want to end up and use the washes in successive layers until I get down to the shade I want. It sounds harder than it is really, you just need to have patience to take the time to get there as you don't want to go too far too fast. Also, if you try that method, don't be afraid to use more than one colour of wash as combining them AFTER they dry will give you interesting results that can be quite surprising.


Thanks a lot for the advice there Wraith. I think I'll do a test on the sword the Shade is holding. It looks ok in that photo but it looks like it's painted metal, not ;ike it actually _is _metal - particularly something like a sword which'd see a fair bit of action!



djinn24 said:


> Syph these are looking Ace. They are really a good looking army.


Thanks a lot djinn. Are you not tempted to mix some of your vast Eldar collection with Dark Elf bits and make a Dark Eldar force? :grin:


*Q to all:*

I've tried to use a glaze over the top of the armour plating as I've gone for a shiny lacquered plate effect. I think it looks quite good myself and it ties the highlights together but does anyone think I could make it look _more _like ornate laquered armour if I gloss them? I saw a very striking Dreadlord with purple/black armour that had gloss coating on it and it looked fantastic. I can't remember if it was at Warhammer World or online. If the latter, I'll try and find it.

If the consensus is to gloss, I've got some GW gloss in a bottle - how best to apply it? Cheers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe when the new dex comes out I will look into getting a Dark Eldar army because purple is my favorite color and stuff, it would be a blast to paint some up I think.

Hmmm a Dark Eldar revenant....


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

excellent stuff Syph the skin is what does it for me and the snow, i can vouch for Wraiths method of shading its slow but totally worth it. dont be afraid to water down the GW washes a little they still work fine


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Syph You Jerk,

Now I'm going to have to start a WHFB army....as soon as I get out of Iraq


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Munky said:


> excellent stuff Syph the skin is what does it for me and the snow, i can vouch for Wraiths method of shading its slow but totally worth it. dont be afraid to water down the GW washes a little they still work fine


Thanks - I'm glad my 'cold theme' is going down well. I did have my doubts when I put the first coat of them - UM Blue and Astronomicon Grey! It does come together, even though I'm using a pot of Blue Ink I have from 1996! :shok:

I've got Badab Black now though so that will help I'm sure. The old Black Ink is absolute shite. 



pchandler43 said:


> Syph You Jerk,
> 
> Now I'm going to have to start a WHFB army....as soon as I get out of Iraq


How about Tomb Kings? You must be _so_ fond of dust and deserts by now? No?! :laugh:

----

EDIT:

Couldn't find the pic of the Dreadlord in gloss black lacquered armour, but still seeking opinions on *gloss coating* the armour of my Druchii. 

On another note, my Winged Cold One is starting to come together. Cleaned all the flash, straightened bent stuff, pinned the sorceress and based it. Just need to add some cork and gravel to it. Pics to follow tomorrow, or tonight if I can get my draft wings drawn up.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Pics as promised here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=269751#post269751

A bit of a 'teaser' for what it's worth:


----------



## Kinson (Jan 5, 2009)

Impressive work there mate, you have been very busy indeed.

Will certainly be tapping you up for ideas in the future!

Got to decide on an army of my own first.

Rob


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Kinson said:


> Impressive work there mate, you have been very busy indeed.
> 
> Will certainly be tapping you up for ideas in the future!
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob. Looking forward to seeing your very own thread on here, so everyone can see who my Dark Elves want to have for breakfast! :laugh: Is that bark I can taste? :shok:

For those interested, I've moved on a stage in my Cold One with wings:










Angled them forward more, and will probably shorten them a little when I actually make the armature. Comments welcome in the thread over in M&P.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the blue skin I think it fits with the whole northerner mountainous people feel. Fantastic looking army. 

I wish I could paint skin that good, skin is the bane of my existence.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

keytag33 said:


> I love the blue skin I think it fits with the whole northerner mountainous people feel. Fantastic looking army.
> 
> I wish I could paint skin that good, skin is the bane of my existence.


Thanks for the lovely comments! I'm chuffed to bits the skin is actually going down well. 

I paint lots of layers to get the skin like that. A dark blue/grey base, then lighter, lighter still, finished with almost white highlights and washed with a very, very thin blue wash to tie the layers together.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Update over in Modelling and Painting. More pics there... 

Comments welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good Syph. Keep it going!

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24832

Here's the link to the thread on Modelling and Painting with more pics. More comments wanted before I crack out the Green Stuff! :Biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Wings well under way now. Greenstuff, some wear and tear on the wings (not too much though).

More over here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24832


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Been quite busy:










Cold One Knights










Assassin, Lokhir and Vandreth (see the Pit Fighter forum)



















Added a shield to Vandreth










An old Assassin I found! I sprayed him up and as he was boxed with my shades I just assumed he was one... Until I realised the Shades used to come in 3s and he didn't look like any in the Army Book. 

He's called Hurien Lifetaker, and is also in Pit Fighter.




























Just the base to do (tomorrow) and maybe a rune tattoo on the sword arm. He's been kept intentionally dark and you may notice similar to my Shade. A true Assassin _should_ blend in, and I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They look really good Syph, particularly like the assassin and I can see why you thought he was a shade initially!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the skin work on the assassin Syph, that highlight is excellent. As to his look, aye I can understand that. I used one of the other Assassins of that selection as a Bloodshade, just put a rxb on his back as there was/still isn't an official Bloodshade fig out there atm.

The new ones are very good, in fact two of them are that good 'Shadowblade' is glancing over and feeling a little jealous. :grin:

You know it occurs to me one of these days (once both of us have finished and fully painted armies) we are going to have to bring out Lords together for a 'noble' dispute and settle it Naggroth style. I reckon I could eventually drag myself up to Warhammer World for something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Haha! Sounds good. There's a suitably snowy, cold-ass looking table there that would be _perfect._ Glad you like the skin tones, I think I inspired a chap at WHW to do a drow-themed Dark Elf force but that may just be his sales patter! One of the other two older assassins would make a good Bloodshade and I'm hoping a trade I've did this weekend will yield one of them - but even if it's this chap I'll cut off the hatchet and replace it with an RXB. 

I'm fond of the new Assassins, although I can't stand how GW have painted them (bar the new one I own with the shuriken). Looking forward to the job you do on yours!

/EDIT: _Crap!_ I just had a look at the old Assassin models on the Aus GW site - it _is_ the assassin I own which makes a good Bloodshade!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

love the skintone on these guys and those wings look promising. 

what are the membranes?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> love the skintone on these guys and those wings look promising.
> 
> what are the membranes?


Cheers Vorro. The membranes are made from Muller Light yoghurt pot lids! :laugh:











My WIP thread for the wings: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24832


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

He's done as far as I can see really! 




























Next up; Cold One Knights. Already based them bar the snow, and did Vandreth (Dreadlord on foot), Lokhir and an Assassin too.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

lol! thats a great idea for the memberanes. ill keep that in mind when i come to making winged tyranid warriors. 

nice one!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hurien in a Tilean alley, done for Pit Fighter here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25423


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*UPDATES!*

I've been quite a busy boy, although no where near as prolific as some (eh Vorro? )

Basecoated the Cold One Knights for the competition. I think my Cold Ones are having a Sagebrush Lizard colour scheme:










I plan to have slightly greener/bluer tones as opposed to brown, and use the blue belly colour on the important Cold Ones (such as on the Dreadknight, Malus' mount Spite, the flying Cold One etc). I've got some metallic medium (think that is what its called) to mix in with the washes or top coats to give a glossy sheen to the scales too.

I also did a trade of my AoBR Orks for:


20+ Warriors (using 4 of the Spearmen, 15 RXBs)
5 Dark Riders with FC
1 Cold One Chariot
1 Assassin
1 Sorceress (Morathi on foot)
Malus Darkblade on Spite
Hydra and Beastmasters (old)
Reaper Bolt Thrower and Crew
7 Cold One Knights (metal)

All were painted, now stripped of paint (thanks Dettol). Quite a haul! :biggrin:

Ordered some resin bases from www.daemonscape.co.uk for the new models too:










I picked up another new box of Cold One Knights and have pinched 3 of them to do some conversions, because I _hate_ the fat cow Cold Ones:

*Malus Darkblade on 'new' Spite:*



















Malus was missing his sword, so I had to use one from the Dreadknight from the COK boxset. I'll have to freehand paint the runes on the Warpsword of Khaine.



















Still have to greenstuff and glue the head in place. Had to trim down the saddles on both the Malus model and on the Cold One.

*Cold One Chariot:*





































Going to pin the rear rider into place so I can remove him for a Dreadlord or Master. I'm thinking this chap:










*Sorceress:*










*Assassin:*










*Hydra and Beastmasters:*

The Hydra was the single most difficult model I've assembled. Pinned to hell and back, still needs lots of filing and filling! Notice the head closest to the ground...





































... I had to bloody remould it! Searched and searched the bits box; nothing, nada. 

Cue some poly-something-clay and greenstuff however... I'm happy enough with it. 










Spank that Hydra!










Poke that Hydra!

I've since assembled the Bolt Thrower and Crew. Just have the Warriors, Dark Riders and my Corsairs and new Black Guard to assemble now... Oh, and order 3 Cold Ones from Bitz once they're in stock... I'm going to use the old Cold One Knights for Dreadlord conversions I reckon too.

/EDIT: And yes, once I crack the GS out to do my filling and the neck for Spite, I _will_ finish the wings on the flying Cold One & Sorceress model! :laugh:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Some really good work there Syph, nice collection indeed. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately a formidable force there man. I'm loving that Hydra head! Looks like everything is comming along nicely!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

In a Gareth style post I'm going to list what I've painted, what I've primed, what I've assembled and what's boxed. Hopefully this'll spur me on some to complete along with the Army Painting Challenge!

Complete
Primed/started
Assembled
Boxed


*Lords/Heroes*
Dreadlord on Foot
Lokhir Fellheart
Sorceress on Foot
Sorceress on Flying Cold One

*Core*
Corsairs
C M S 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 

Warriors
C M S 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17

RXBs
C M 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

Dark Riders
C M 1 2 3

Assassin Hurien Lifetaker

Assassin

*Special*

Cold One Knights
C M S 1 2

C M S 1 2

Cold One Chariot

Shades
C 1 2 3 4 5

Black Guard
C M S 1 2

*Rare*

Hydra and Beastmasters

Bolt Thrower and Crew

Bolt Thrower and Crew

Phew! Think that's it for now. Next up: greenstuff the Hydra, Malus' mount Spite, wings on the Flying Cold One and paint 5 CoKs for the painting challenge _and_ contest!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Big update. Well, I didn't finish my CoKs. I did get _most_ of the Cold Ones painted, but knowing I wouldn't get them done for the competition I hedged my bets on painting 5 Dark Riders. Well, they didn't get finished either.

So - I painted the shields and the freehand on the banner of my incomplete warriors, tidied up some highlights and their bases. I probably painted a units worth of bits and pieces, this month though. Here we go:




































































































I even made a lightbox! 

Next month I _will_ finish my Dark Riders and the Cold One Knights. In hindsight, if I left the Warriors and the Dark Riders, I probably could have finished the CoKs. Nevermind.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hindsight is a great thing isn't it!  They look really good Syph, you just know I am going to be busy pestering you for technique tips when I finally get round to painting my pansies!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Really nice looking elves Syph! I'm tempted to throw my painting schedule away and start my dark elves again but I must hold firm! Can I ask is that a converted character with the pointing hand or an untouched model?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Hindsight is a great thing isn't it!  They look really good Syph, you just know I am going to be busy pestering you for technique tips when I finally get round to painting my pansies!


Cheers mate. It might be I end up pinching ideas off you as my mate collects Wood Elves!



Lord Reevan said:


> Really nice looking elves Syph! I'm tempted to throw my painting schedule away and start my dark elves again but I must hold firm! Can I ask is that a converted character with the pointing hand or an untouched model?


It's this chap:










Literally the only conversion on him is a new shield. He was released this year as a Collectors model and has had a lot of flack. I like him personally, aside from a fat finger which I didn't notice till I painted him. I would have filed it down otherwise.

----

Progress then:

　
Complete
Primed/started
Assembled
Boxed


*Lords/Heroes*
Dreadlord on Foot
Lokhir Fellheart
Malus Darkblade
Sorceress on Foot
Sorceress on Flying Cold One

*Core*
Corsairs
C M S 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 

Warriors
C M S 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17

RXBs
C M 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

Dark Riders
C M 1 2 3

Assassin Hurien Lifetaker

Assassin

*Special*

Cold One Knights
C M S 1 2

C M S 1 2

Cold One Chariot

Shades
C 1 2 3 4 5

Black Guard
C M S 1 2

*Rare*

Hydra and Beastmasters

Bolt Thrower and Crew

Bolt Thrower and Crew


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nifty. I don't really do Elves in any size, shape or form, but those guys are looking pretty good to me; I especially like the faces, as you've given them a real feel of having some character in there. Kudos.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man these guys are really turning out Syph. I love the attention to detail you have going on here.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Really liking the cold ones! Great work overall.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Nifty. I don't really do Elves in any size, shape or form, but those guys are looking pretty good to me; I especially like the faces, as you've given them a real feel of having some character in there. Kudos.


Thanks muchly. Appreciated, coming from a man with an army in WHW! :laugh: 
I had an idea involving some Dark Elves, Chaos bits and some greenstuff... Nurgle Elves?! Inspired by the skinriders in the Malus book. Would that pique your interest? :laugh:



The Wraithlord said:


> Man these guys are really turning out Syph. I love the attention to detail you have going on here.


Thanks Wraith. If these get 3rd place behind your Warriors I'll be happy mate. k:



Gareth said:


> Really liking the cold ones! Great work overall.


Thanks Gaz. Now if only I could paint them as fast as you do...

Any tips from anyone?


----------



## Gruntax Argonax (Mar 21, 2009)

They look really good Syph.Great work overall.I especially like the faces
+rep


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been following this post since the begining and I'm still gobsmacked. Terrfic army, love the colour scheme and the way it all ties together.

The COK look fantastic, look forward to seeing more Syph.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Dark Riders WIP:





































Went for a brand/tattoo on their legs to give a bit of colour to the horses. Need to paint the teeth, another layer of colour on the eyes and deep purple trim on the saddle and straps. Maybe a a lighter grey highlight in various spots (especially the hooves). 

Then onto the riders themselves. Thoroughly enjoyed painting these.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Dude nice Job!! I might have to steal that brand idea. Will help my horses look a bit less monotonous.
Great job painting a unit of the dark riders. I couldn't handle all the metal and large price tag so I made mine differently but still great job!


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Really good looking army with a professional touch, the faces on the warriors look cold and merciless - perfect! Is that an assassin with the green blade? (apologies if I missed any explanation), good luck in the compo btw, they're my favourite entry with a great contrasting colour scheme but my girlfriend voted for the chaos warriors!
Great work.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Booo! Thanks chaps.

EDIT: Yeah. He's an assassin.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the brands on the riders, adds a nice bit of colour to the unit +rep for the whole damn army at this point.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks keytag33. I'm hoping to spend some more time on these tonight so keep em peeled for updates.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

My painting has slipped since the competition, despite them sat on the dining room table (much to my fiancee's disgust! )

However, from my 2nd Place finish in the competition, I asked Concrete Hero for a Dragon...


















Scraped off the gems and High Elf-esque markings. 


















































Added some chains instead of the cloth reins. Makes it a little less pansy! Had to use the massive spines, so much more Druchii. I think I'll paint these black, with dark purple highlights and then a coat of gloss. I didn't want the back of the saddle - nor would it fit with the Sea Dragon Cloak I needed to somehow fit...

Now for the rider:










































































A combination of:

High Elf Dragonlord legs (how could I not use those cool scale mail legs?) scraping off the gems.
A Corsair body, with the fanciest front armour section in the box. I used to candle to bend the cloak to fit over the saddle and over the dragon's back. Had to to a bit of snipping and trimming.
The Dragonlord's arms, though I'm not sure whether to go with a lance or sword. I may well put a Cold One Knight lance next to him. The sword is WIP.
Old Cold One Knight Dreadknight shield.
Avatars of War Dark Elf Lord alternate head. Does he need some hair from the back?

Thoughts everyone? 

As I said, sword is WIP (well, the rider is full stop), have some Dark Elf head adornments from the Cold One Knight box to bend to fit the rear leg armour of the dragon. Base needs finishing too obviously. 

The Dragon kit is the single best plastic kit I've had the pleasure of assembling; what a shame half a sprue is wasted (until I get my hands on my High Elves...)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow!  That is a good looking dreadlord and dragon, I have to say I really like the kit too and your conversions so far work really nicely with it. I'm not keen on the sword personally, I always think it looks a bit daft when the rider of a mahoosive dragon has a piddly sword. How would he smite his wretched opponent with such a short reach? 

Any idea what gear you plan to use him with? Not that it matters too much with magic weapons but might be nice to have a spear if you intend to take Caledor's Bane for instance. Or have them swappable perhaps?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Wow!  That is a good looking dreadlord and dragon, I have to say I really like the kit too and your conversions so far work really nicely with it. I'm not keen on the sword personally, I always think it looks a bit daft when the rider of a mahoosive dragon has a piddly sword. How would he smite his wretched opponent with such a short reach?
> 
> Any idea what gear you plan to use him with? Not that it matters too much with magic weapons but might be nice to have a spear if you intend to take Caledor's Bane for instance. Or have them swappable perhaps?


Hmm. That's something that has crossed my mind, but I can't seem to pull off the lance arm. I know a few people suggest taking a decent magic sword and just a plain ol' lance for the charge. Caledor's Bane is nice with that +3S on the charge and ignores Scaly Skin (IIRC), Deathpiercer (Killing Blow) is also an option too. Choices, choices! 

What would be the logic behind the lance and spear? Lance for charge, spear for CC?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I meant a plastic spear of some sort for the model so that it could be used as a lance or spear, not to take a spear and a lance, sorry for the confusion!  I wouldn't want to say what is best though as I am no Druchii player!

Back to the topic at hand, I think lances and spears on large mounts can look quite good just held at the carry (i.e. resting their arm at their side with the lance pointing upwards) a nice pennant on the lance could look quite groovy too.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow mate, those look really good. Wasnt too sure about the skin colour to begin with but i lost my douts. Dragon is good as well and i agree with Squeek, a lance on a large mount always looks good. Good luck with the rest mate


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> I meant a plastic spear of some sort for the model so that it could be used as a lance or spear, not to take a spear and a lance, sorry for the confusion!  I wouldn't want to say what is best though as I am no Druchii player!
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, I think lances and spears on large mounts can look quite good just held at the carry (i.e. resting their arm at their side with the lance pointing upwards) a nice pennant on the lance could look quite groovy too.


It's a definite 'to do'. I'm scouring the net for optimum dragon builds which should influence my decision a little. Am I right in thinking if I carry a mundane lance, I couldn't use it anyway if I had a magic weapon?



Micklez said:


> Wow mate, those look really good. Wasnt too sure about the skin colour to begin with but i lost my douts. Dragon is good as well and i agree with Squeek, a lance on a large mount always looks good. Good luck with the rest mate


Cheers. I've decided a need to feature a lance/spear for modelling reasons in any case, but I think the shield needs to go. It's very large, takes a lot away from the model. I have spare Cold One Knight shields so we'll see...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Syph said:


> It's a definite 'to do'. I'm scouring the net for optimum dragon builds which should influence my decision a little. Am I right in thinking if I carry a mundane lance, I couldn't use it anyway if I had a magic weapon?
> 
> Cheers. I've decided a need to feature a lance/spear for modelling reasons in any case, but I think the shield needs to go. It's very large, takes a lot away from the model. I have spare Cold One Knight shields so we'll see...


About mundane lance vs magical weapon youre right, you cant use the lance in that case. Maybe consider magnetizing the right arm on him? 
Tbh I think the sword looks really good on him. I like the shield too, sure it looks big from the shieldside but then again its supposed to protect him and cant be too small either, right? It looks very DEish which helps showing its a DEmodel:wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The shield is from the old Cold One Knights. I like it too, it's got big claws on it etc. It's no bigger than the shields for the High Elfs supplied in the box. I do think I'd have better painting opportunities with a newer Cold One Knight shield though. I'll have a play.

With regards the sword; I much prefer it, though I should perhaps try the lance arm and get some opinions. Magnets could work, but I'd need some smaller magnets. Not entirely sure on the fit of the arms due to the Sea Dragon Cloak so the magnets may not look as good as a fixed arm which is a concern.

All good fun, thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

You just gave me all the ideas I need for my DE dragonlord thanks!!

Looking good so far any Syph. The head looks very good, although for a model like that I would think a plume or hair coming from the helmet would look very good. Might add some more character to it. Chains are great, I was going to do that but have the warrior skull banner pieces hanging from them too...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That Dragonlord is bad ass Syph! Can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, life got very busy in 2009. I got married, had another kid, promotion (a few times) etc. The school I currently work at is starting a Warhammer club, which got me thinking... Then I tidied my shed and, well, I couldn't resist...

I've got well into the End Times/Age of Sigmar story and even enjoyed (you read that right) a game of AoS!

I've not yet had the bottle to paint, but I have slowly picked up bits and pieces. I've assembled another unit of Cold One Knights (pics later) and began work on a few conversions with bits I'd forgotten I had. 

I've made - 


5x CoKs - the Dread Knight having some small conversions to act as a Dreadlord on a Cold One if needs be.
Repaired, greenstuff'd and based my ancient Hydra (the new model though... must not buy...)
Finished Malus Darkblade - sorted his sword, greenstuff'd Spite's head, added a greenstuff Sea Dragon Cloak
Made a Battle Standard Bearer - he's on a Cold One but for rules sake will have to work like a horse. He could also just be a Dreadlord
Worked on my Dragon. Made a raised saddle from greenstuff, began a banner pole, pinned his shield arm. BUT - I still can't decide between sword (6 attacks, +3 to hit, +4 wound IIRC) vs lance (3 attacks, +3 hit, +3 wound, -1 rend and 2 damage on charge)!

Anyway, pics...


Lance


Sword?


Banner pole - flag to follow 


Lords - Sorceress (abandoning the winged idea - would have to act as Morathi rules wise), Dreadknight/Dreadlord, Malus, BSB


BSB SDC


Malus and fixed Spite


Cloak moulds (Sculpey)


Dreadknight/Lord's cloak. BONUS POINTS - where is his head from, and the bladed 'crown' on the Cold One?

Going to assemble my Black Guard (20 inc Command) and Corsairs (20 inc Command, going for the handbows too, all piratey!)

Main question, still, *sword *or *lance*? :grin::laugh:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Great to see you're back Syph! And your Dark Elves are still lovely as always!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That is some thread necromancy nagash would blanch at. Welcome back!

Dragon is looking great.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Been on holiday just after posting. Might have an update tomorrow if I make some progress tonight. I've worked a little more on the dragon - some adornments to the armour on the legs to make it more Druchii. Thinking of using more Scupley to mould the Dark Elf skull motifs on the Cold Ones and the Corsairs that I can greenstuff over and over where needed.


----------

